

Ask HN: I want to build a better content discover platform.  - kamilszybalski

Tell me what you hate, what you love and if you think i&#x27;m crazy.<p>Appreciate all your feedback on this, it&#x27;s extremely valuable.
======
visakanv
I love:

\- insightful personal stories

\- thoughtful reviews and perspectives

\- great visualizations of interesting/compelling concepts

I hate:

\- Clickbait ("You're never going to believe THIS! Please, don't do this, it's
insulting to the reader. Tell us what it's about.")

I wish:

Things were curated more effectively. Think about all the /top and /gilded
sections of subreddits. I would like all the best information about all the
interesting topics, curated, analysed, interpreted, centralized, maybe in a
wiki-ish model.

Cheers.

~~~
kamilszybalski
Thanks for your 0.02, there's a couple gems in there.

------
ivan_ah
I'm interested mainly in tech articles (libraries, software projects) that I
might use. Restricting to articles that contain (or link to) python or js code
could be very useful for me.

I'm also interested in particular industries and "topics" which could be
identified using standard topic modelling techniques (e.g. LDA, which is used
by getprismatic)

------
krrishd
What I would want is a WAAAY more decentralized platform as opposed to
something like Medium or Svtble where its all on their infrastructure and to
their site. Something like HN, except where it would be more acceptable to
post blog posts (with curation of course)

------
gillis
I've recently been toying with a few ideas and was thinking about building a
discovery platform. Would love to co-found or work on one. Feel free to email
me - AlexBGillis@gmail.com

